# Which Busty Beauty Has Best Cleavage?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

POSTED: 12:10 pm EST November 3, 2005

*NEW YORK -- *Jessica Simpson doesn't have a Grammy, or an Oscar, or a Nobel Prize, but she does have something else: a chest that gets noticed.

And Simpson's dad won't be surprised to hear this.

Simpson tops In Touch Weekly's list of the best cleavage. The magazine said, "With a pair of perfect double Ds, Jessica sets the standard for busty bombshells."

Simpson's dad has said pretty much the same thing before.

Salma Hayek is second on the list, followed by Carmen Electra, Angelina Jolie, Halle Berry and Jennifer Love Hewitt. Scarlett Johansson, Mariah Carey, Susan Sarandon and Nicollette Sheridan round out the top 10. _Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Useless poll of alleged "top 10" (on http://www.thebostonchannel.com/entertainment/5241671/detail.html where this article is posted) without pictures. :rofl: They only have one lame picture of Jessica Simpson which shows NO cleavage, so they fail to make the point that they are attempting to make.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Her dad is a little creepy if you as me.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah the simpson father is, ah a little, freaky. he has said some stuff about his daughters that a dad shouldn't be saying or thinking


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

Isn't he like a preacher or something???


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I would put JLH at the top of my list, but hey, they didn't ask me. Yeah, Jessica Simpson's father is a bit creepy...


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

mariah's are down to her knees , she should not be on the list


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

oop2oop said:


> mariah's are down to her knees , she should not be on the list


Like you'd tell her no if she offered...


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Good Point!


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

Here you go gentlemen..........Enjoy:

http://www.killsometime.com/pictures/Picture.asp?ID=226


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

:thumbup: :dito: :thumbup: I love Jessica :wub:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd have to vote for Tripple 'J' Kim!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> I'd have to vote for Tripple 'J' Kim!


Never heard of her.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

coppah914 said:


> Here you go gentlemen..........Enjoy:
> 
> http://www.killsometime.com/pictures/Picture.asp?ID=226


=P~


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Ladder guy,

The rest of her is 'triple' as well!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

nice belly, but needs work on the 'cankles'...


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Trust me, those are far from double d's. Full C maybe tops! Push up bras do wonders.


----------

